# Autotrail Cheyenne 696G 2007 step not retracting



## 118035 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi, can anyone offer any help on the problem we seem to have a problem with the cab step not retracting, it seems to have happened for no reason at all, is there anything we can check ourselves before we take it to the dealer, i.e fuses, connections etc.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

The mechanism for the step isn't the best design on these vans, ours did the same and Glenn took it apart and cleaned it out and it is fine now. It isn't totally sealed so it can get clogged up with dirt and sand etc from the surfaces you drive over.

Tina


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Leekar

Tina's right strip it down clean and give a good coat of WD40.

Would also give it a squirt every month as you are doing habitation door catch/lock hinges and the lockers.

I use about a quarter of a big can per month always using under the bonnet.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi,

We had a similar problem, so please see the link below that gave us all the information we needed to fix the problem.

Very easy to resolve, thanks to everyone's help 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-61403-.html

Dean & Angela


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Yep... WD40 it to death !!!!
Mine failed last year, all that road dirt gets in all the gaps. Usually a good brush over and some WD40 or similar will free it up....


----------



## 118035 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who replied i'll get my hubby to get on to it.


----------



## 118035 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi, i've just been told it seems to be an intermittent fault, because when my hubby got under and had a look he banged the step and it retracted so it sounds like more of a loose connection issue. 
When it stops raining i'll get him under the MH again lol lol.

Hopefully with all your advise it should start working again.

I dont suppose anyone has any idea's on my other thread about the leisure battery draining quickly??


----------

